# A falta de pan, buenas son las tortas



## amistad2008

*A falta de pan, buenas son las tortas
*Busqué en el diccionario y no encontré.....Alguien me ayuda a entender lo que significa?


----------



## Alma Shofner

Es lo que decía la amiga cubana de mi hermana: "A falta de pan el cazabe es bueno" Significa que lo que caiga es bueno, que no hay que ponerse los moños. Que hay que ser agradecido con lo que se tiene, mientras se tenga.
Saludos


----------



## emm1366

Significa que ante la ausencia de algo que necesitas debes conformarte con cualquier cosa de menor calidad o algo afín.


----------



## amistad2008

Gracias! Se me había ocurrido algo parecido pero la torta me parece mejor que el pan por eso creía estar equivocada.


----------



## sureño

amistad2008 said:


> Gracias! Se me había ocurrido algo parecido pero la torta me parece mejor que el pan por eso creía estar equivocada.


Lo que ocurre es que tú estás pensando en una torta de esas de cumpleaños. El refrán se refiere a otras tortas mucho más rudimentarias.


----------



## amistad2008

Entendí, gracias!


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Un ejemplo:

- Vecina: Tendrás café en polvo, tengo unos amigos y no tengo nada que ofrecerles.
- Tengo es un té de manzana, si gustas.
- Espero que les gusté el té, total "a falta de pan buenas son tortas".


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Concuerdo con la explicación ya dada.  Pero agrego mi granito de arena.
Aunque he escuchado la expresión a gente de diversos orígenes, y se usa también en Chile, no creo equivocarme por mucho si digo que es una expresión argentina.
De ahí que "tortas" sea un reemplazo del pan, no porque sean mejores, sino porque se llama "tortas" a las "tortas fritas", sucedáneo que se amasa en casa y se fríe cuando por alguna razón no hay pan (en Chile se llaman "sopaipillas" y suelen prepararse por gusto los días de lluvia, es una tradición)
No se refiere a las tortas o pasteles, o los emparedados de los mexicanos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## amistad2008

Justamente esa expresión la escribió un argentino, creo que lo que dijo Vampiro tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Diría mi hermano
"si no hay más , con mi mujer me acuesto"

Que buena observación la de Vampi, la verdad no me había puesto a pensar en eso...pero por acá entonces, deberíamos decir " a falta de pan, buenas son arepas"

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Janis Joplin

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Diría mi hermano
> "si no hay más , con mi mujer me acuesto"
> 
> Que buena observación la de Vampi, la verdad no me había puesto a pensar en eso...pero por acá entonces, deberíamos decir " a falta de pan, buenas son arepas"
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
Tienes razón en tu observación porque de hecho por acá la expresión es "A falta de pan buenas son las *gordas*". Refiriéndonos a las tortillas de maiz a las que coloquialmente les llamamos "gordas". Me suena mucho más logico que si alguien no tiene pan (pan blanco o bolillos como le llamamos nosotros) que entonces cuando menos tenga tortillas para acompañar la comida ¿no?

Y claro que tiene otros usos como lo que menciona Vampiro porque finalmente el significado de refrán es que si no se tiene "A" bien puede uno conformarse con "B".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La de las gordas no la había oído. Por acá decimos: A falta de pan, tortilla.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por acá se usa ese dicho y uno parecido "a falta de pan buenas son hostias " (supongo que referido a las consagradas), que vienen a ser igual de sosas que las tortas a las que por aquí se refiere el dicho. Esas tortas se hacían antes (según me cuenta mi abuelita) y eran como un pan seco. No contenían levadura, por lo que aguantaban varios días. Eran bastante desagradables en comparación con el pan. Supongo que, como han hecho en este hilo, cada pueblo puede adaptar la frase a su idiosincrasia .

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo siempre he oído y usado "a falta de pan buenas son tortas". Sin embargo, conocí a una persona que decía "a falta de pan buenas son peras".


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> La de las gordas no la había oído. Por acá decimos: A falta de pan, tortilla.


 

Si es cierto, ¿será que por eso yo creo que son gordas en lugar de tortas y además le doy esa interpretación?  Jajá.

La verdad es que ambas son comunes donde vivo.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> La de las gordas no la había oído. Por acá decimos: A falta de pan, tortilla.


 

Así es. En México siempre lo he escuchado así y en plural:tortillas. Y el supuesto es que el pan (de harina de trigo, cereal traído de Europa) es un alimento más noble que las tortillas (de maíz nixtamalizado), alimento mexicano desde siempre.

Ahora que para un mexicano la forma planteada originalmente resulta un contrasentido, ya que las *tortas* mexicanas se hacen precisamente con pan de trigo.

Saludos.

Agrego: Es muy probable que los derechos de autor de esta frase le correspondan a la reina María Antonieta.


----------



## Xiroi

Yo no creo que sea una frase especialmente argentina. En España es muy común y la usan mucho incluso los ancianos. Aquí se hacían tortas con ingredientes menos nobles que la harina refinada de trigo, de las épocas antiguas cuando el pan blanco era considerado un alimento de calidad. Tambíen recuerdo otra frase con los mismos "ingredientes": Hacer un pan con unas tortas.

En los cumpleaños tomamos tarta que no tiene nada que ver con las tortas, planas y poco esponjosas por lo general.


----------



## Xiroi

Sin embargo aquí nos enseñaban que María Antonieta dijo "Si no tienen pan, que coman *pasteles*" ya que las tortas aquí son otra cosa. 

El significado sería el opuesto pues la reina decía que a falta de pan tomaran algo más caro mientras que la frase "a falta de pan..." significa que a falta del artículo de primera calidad habrá que conformarse con algo inferior.


----------



## Xiroi

Un brioche es un producto más rico que el pan normal pues incluye leche o huevos en su receta mientras que las tortas (españolas) incluyen menos harina que el pan e ingredientes menos nobles que la leche y los huevos. No veo entonces la relación entre la frase de la insensible reina (ir de menos a más) con el dicho en español, que habla justo de todo lo contrario (conformarse con menos).


----------



## Xiroi

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Siempre entendí que la frase mostraba insensibilidad por su sarcasmo, por decir que si no tenían pan comieran algo más inaccesible para ellos que el pan.


Eso es exactamente lo que quiero decir, ese desafortunado sarcasmo de la reina no parece tener relación alguna con la frase en español, que habla de conformarse con lo que haya aunque sea de inferior calidad.


----------



## amistad2008

Me ayudaron un montón

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## amistad2008

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## mariente

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​A falta de pan buenas son las tortas
*¿*Alguien me puede decir que quiere decir esta frase?


----------



## hual

Hola

Significa que, si no hay lo que deseamos, debemos conformanos con lo que hay.


----------



## SpiceMan

Lo que pasa es que en Argentina le decimos torta a pastel/tarta. Entonces no queda muy bien graficada la cuestión de que nos conformamos con algo peor.

mariente: pensá en torta como en "tortas fritas" pero sin grasa: una masa de harina, agua, sal y no mucho más, cocinada a la plancha (como las tortillas de los tacos, por ejemplo).

No es que el pan tenga muchas más cosas, pero con la levadura, horneado, etc. es una comida más elaborada y, podría decirse, más versátil, que nos permite más variaciones.

De todos modos pan se puede interpretar como comida (ganarse el pan, etc.)... aporteñado: "a falta de comida las tortas vienen de diez/como piña" .


----------



## Malala

Se trata de la traducción de una frase que la leyenda atribuye a Maria Antonieta, reina de Francia y mujer de Luis XVI, que también le atribuye una gran frivolidad. Paréntesis: actualmente algunos historiadores han revisado esa visión.

La frase original dirigida al pueblo de París que protestaba frente al castillo de Versalles por el precio del pan "S'il n'y a pas de pain, qu'ils mangent de la brioche" no significa que coman algo peor, sino mejor (que además de harina, lleva huevo y leche), y más caro. 

De dónde la frase se utiliza para demostrar que alguien está totalmente fuera de la realidad. 

Para terminar con la reina, se ignora si la frase es real, y en ese caso si se debió a su cinismo, o a su ingenuidad, o si fue simplemente inventada por sus detractores.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## zarabanda

Malala... en esto que dices andas muy errada...
El refrán en cuestión nada tiene que ver con María Antonieta (cuya célebre frase tenía un significado bien distinto)...

Para tu información, "a falta de pan, buenas son tortas" es una expresión que ya utilizaba Calderón de la Barca en sus obras... Véase, por ejemplo, "El entremés del sacristán mujer" (compuesto entre 1644 y 1650).

Y la frase indica que es mejor conformarse con lo que hay...


----------



## Malala

zarabanda said:


> Malala... en esto que dices andas muy errada...
> El refrán en cuestión nada tiene que ver con María Antonieta (cuya célebre frase tenía un significado bien distinto)...
> 
> Para tu información, "a falta de pan, buenas son tortas" es una expresión que ya utilizaba Calderón de la Barca en sus obras... Véase, por ejemplo, "El entremés del sacristán mujer" (compuesto entre 1644 y 1650).
> 
> Y la frase indica que es mejor conformarse con lo que hay...


 
Mea culpa, ya me he puesto el silicio y esta noche subo al Monte de los Olivos (que no debe ser muy alto) de rodillas!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Siempre di por supuesto que la una era la traducción de la otra, sin pensarlo demasiado...

Tienes toda la razón Zarabanda. Y se demuestra una vez más la utilidad del foro para los ignorantes atolondrados como yo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## SpiceMan

Esta discusión me hizo acordar de un chiste gráfico, en el que manifestantes con carteles que ponen "queremos pan" son perseguidos por la policía antidisturbios a garrotazo limpio y uno de los manifestantes piensa «ahora entiendo eso de "a falta de pan buenas son las tortas"».


----------



## clares3

Hola
Tortas no son necesariamente dulces (aunque también: tortas de Pascua); se refiere a una especie de pan ácimo (sin levadura) con que se acompaña, por ejemplo, el gazpacho manchego hecho con carne de caza. Es, desde luego, un pan menos alimenticio que el pan auténtico, de ahí lo de que no habiendo pan buenas sean tortas (lo utilizamos sin el artículo): a falta de pan buenas son tortas, es decir, que no habiendo de lo mejor hay que conformarse con lo no tan bueno.


----------



## totor

Malala said:


> La frase original dirigida al pueblo de París que protestaba frente al castillo de Versalles por el precio del pan "S'il n'y a pas de pain, qu'ils mangent de la brioche" no significa que coman algo peor, sino mejor (que además de harina, lleva huevo y leche), y más caro.



Esto se parece a una frase atribuida a Victoria Ocampo (escritora argentina de la alta sociedad, y amiga de Borges y de Bioy Casares):

"Si viene el comunismo, me voy a mi estancia."


----------



## ManPaisa

Malala said:


> La frase original dirigida al pueblo de París que protestaba frente al castillo de Versalles por el precio del pan "S'il n'y a pas de pain, qu'ils mangent de la brioche" no significa que coman algo peor, sino mejor (que además de harina, lleva huevo y leche), y más caro.


 
Así también la había entendido yo siempre. Al decirles que comieran _brioches_, M.A. estaba mostrando su falta de contacto con la realidad. 

Y sí, mejor tortas que pan (y, aún más, _des brioches_ que _du pain_).


----------



## Aserolf

En México lo que se usa es:
*A falta de pan, tortillas.*

Sds;o)


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Y sí, mejor tortas que pan (y, aún más, _des brioches_ que _du pain_).



Las tortas americanas, puede, pero no las españolas.


----------



## Jandresio

Estoy de acuerdo con Xirol, ami tambien me enseñaron que esa frase es de María Antonieta... y que además fue precursora de la revolución francesa (fue decapitada).
Ahora haciendo referencia al sentido actual de la frase, quiiere decir simplemente que 

_"Es lo que hay"_
_"Si te gusta, bueno. Y si no, tambien"_

_En un sentido muy conformista de forma de ser_

_La Moraleja._

_Por la boca muere el pez..._


----------



## Vampiro

Jandresio said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Xirol, ami tambien me enseñaron que esa frase es de María Antonieta... y que además *fue* *precursora* de la revolución francesa (fue decapitada).



_


----------



## Jaén

Aserolf said:


> En México lo que se usa es:
> *A falta de pan, tortillas.*


*Muy cierto que en México se dice así, aunque es bastante injusto, ya que la base de la alimentaación es la tortilla, y no el pan. Debería ser "a falta de torilla, pan"*




Jandresio said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Xirol, ami tambien me enseñaron que esa frase es de María Antonieta... y que además fue precursora de la revolución francesa (fue decapitada).
> 
> _"Es lo que hay"_
> _"Si te gusta, bueno. Y si no, tambien"_
> 
> _En un sentido muy conformista de forma de ser_
> 
> _La Moraleja._
> 
> _Por la boca muere el pez..._


*Dudas:*
*1.- La frase fue decapitada??*

*2.- María Antonieta, precursora de la Revolución Francesa??*

*3.- Qué tiene que ver el refrán de la moraleja con la leyenda de lo que dicen que María Antonieta dijo, pero que no dijo, ya que ésta murió decapitada, y no envenenada??*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está ya sufucientemente explicado el sentido y antigüedad del refrán español que, por supuesto, no tiene nada que ver con María Antonieta ni con su apócrifa frase insolente. Para mayor abundancia citaré una variante: _a falta de pan, buenas son tortas de Zaratán_; y otro equivalente y también antiguo: _a falta de polla, pan y cebolla_. Ambos con el mismo sentido, es decir, que a falta de algo mejor hay que conformarse con lo que uno tiene.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Este hilo se está haciendo más largo que un día sin pan... a este paso acabará habiendo tortas


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> _


 
Es uno de esos mitos de la historia que te enseñan en la escuela y que te crees... (Digo, si estudiaste en Francia, como yo).
Evidentemente, la frase no fue precursora de la Revolución Francesa... ni María Antonieta, claro, pero se pone como ejemplo de lo _malo _que eran los reyes.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Es uno de esos mitos de la historia que te enseñan en la escuela y que te crees... (Digo, si estudiaste en Francia, como yo).
> Evidentemente, la frase no fue precursora de la Revolución Francesa... ni María Antonieta, claro, pero se pone como ejemplo de lo _malo _que eran los reyes.


Gracias, conozco la historia.
Pero a menos que sea una por huelga general de panaderos o algo por el estilo, el sólo suponer que una frase como esa puede ser precursora de una revolución me parece irrisorio.
Lo que yo entendí de la frase es que María Antonieta fue precursora de la Revolución Francesa, algo así como una foto de ella en la portada del _L'Ami du peuple _diciendo “¡¡Hasta la victoria, siempre!!”
A propósito… ¿quedan tortas?, no alcancé a almorzar hoy.
___


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Coincido en la opinión de Clares3. La torta acerca de la cual se discute es, en este caso, una masa de harina y agua, por lo común sin levadura alguna, a la que se da forma plana (como una pizza sin condimentos y especias que en Italia denominamos, según su dimensión '_pizza bianca_' o '_piadina_').

__________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## Janis Joplin

XiaoRoel said:


> "...y otro equivalente y también antiguo: _a falta de polla, pan y cebolla_. Ambos con el mismo sentido, es decir, que a falta de algo mejor hay que conformarse con lo que uno tiene.




¡Madre mía! Y siendo español no estarás hablando de una gallina joven ¿verdad?


----------



## Jaén

XiaoRoel said:


> ... y otro equivalente y también antiguo: _a falta de polla, pan y cebolla_. Ambos con el mismo sentido, es decir, que a falta de algo mejor hay que conformarse con lo que uno tiene.


 


Janis Joplin said:


> ¡Madre mía! Y siendo español *no estarás hablando de una gallina joven ¿verdad?*


 
*"No estarás"* o *"(sí) estarás"*?? 

De otra forma, a qué podrá referirse?? A la acepción 9 de la definición de *polla*?? O será referencia a la acepción 3??


----------



## Rosariono

Xiroi said:


> Eso es exactamente lo que quiero decir, ese desafortunado sarcasmo de la reina no parece tener relación alguna con la frase en español, que habla de conformarse con lo que haya aunque sea de inferior calidad.


 
Si no me voy del hilo, querría comentar lo de la pobre reina. Recordemos que era una criatura cirada en una burbuja. Quien sabe si, de haberlo dicho, en vez de sarcasmo no era que demostraba su total ignorancia sobre los sufrimientos del pueblo.
Fijate que acá hay una conductora de televisión que se sorprendió al ver unas monedas (argentinas, como ella) y dijo "Hay!, que chiquitas!". La señora, con mansión en Miami, no conocía las monedas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente a la acepción 1 del DRAE. No soy tan retorcido.


----------



## Jaén

XiaoRoel said:


> Evidentemente a la acepción 1 del DRAE. No soy tan retorcido.


 Si ya lo decía yo!!!

Yo sólo quería entender lo que Janis quería decir


----------



## Jandresio

Jaén said:


> *Muy cierto que en México se dice así, aunque es bastante injusto, ya que la base de la alimentaación es la tortilla, y no el pan. Debería ser "a falta de torilla, pan"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dudas:*
> *1.- La frase fue decapitada??*
> 
> *2.- María Antonieta, precursora de la Revolución Francesa??*
> 
> *3.- Qué tiene que ver el refrán de la moraleja con la leyenda de lo que dicen que María Antonieta dijo, pero que no dijo, ya que ésta murió decapitada, y no envenenada??*



Primero:
Se atribuye la frase a:
María Antonieta de Austria, princesa real de Hungría y de Bohemia, archiduquesa de Austria, reina consorte de Francia y Navarra (1774–1791) y más tarde, de los franceses (1791 - 1792) por su matrimonio con Luis XVI.
Ya en proceso de desatarse la Revolución Francesa, se difundió una frase que, supuestamente, había pronunciado María Antonieta. Se contó que, cuando la gente del pueblo, a falta de harina y trigo, fue a Versalles a encararse con ella, ésta habría respondido altaneramente con la frase: "Que coman pasteles" (Qu’ils mangent de la brioche). Este supuesto hecho causó un gran enojo en el pueblo y contribuyó a que aumentara el odio que éste sentía hacia la Reina.
El 14 de agosto de 1793, María Antonieta es puesta a disposición judicial ante el Tribunal revolucionario,
Al mediodía del día siguiente María Antonieta es guillotinada, Fue enterrada en el cementerio de la Madeleine, calle de Anjou-Saint-Honoré, con la cabeza entre las piernas. Su cuerpo fue exhumado posteriormente el 18 de enero de 1815 y transportado el 21 a Saint-Denis.

Con respecto a la moraleja esta muy claro...
La próxima vez que uses la frase libremente piensa que puedes terminar  derrocado.


----------



## Popescu

El que no lo entiende es por que no quiere, léete el hilo Jandresio.


----------



## Jandresio

Popescu said:


> El que no lo entiende es por que no quiere, léete el hilo Jandresio.



Gracias....
Algo de Gheorghe


----------



## carlosch

Acá se dice 'A falta de pan, galleta'


----------



## HUMBERT0

Jaén said:


> *Muy cierto que en México se dice así, aunque es bastante injusto, ya que la base de la alimentaación es la tortilla, y no el pan. Debería ser "a falta de torilla, pan"*


 
Tienes razón , pero es más fácil conseguir/cultivar maíz que trigo en el área mesoamericana del país (hablo tradicionalmente no me refiero a los albores del siglo XXI), inclusive todavía ahora es más probable que una ama de casa haga o compre la masa y se ponga a tortear tortillas de maíz o de harina, a que haga bolillos y se ponga a hornearlos (aunque ahora lo más común es comprarlos hechos en la tortillería o panadería).

Las tortillas llevan una asociación indiscutiblemente con estas tierras Americanas (rustico, nuestro), mientras el pan es visto como algo llegado de Europa (fino, extranjero), claro estas apreciaciones son muy subjetivas, porque ya tiene casi 500 años que llegó el pan a nuetras costas.

Todavía recuerdo una plática entre compañeros de trabajo en las que nos “dábamos carrilla” vaya nos mofábamos unos de otros, con qué si unos u otros en sus casas comían tortillas o pan en la comida, entendiéndose como pan algo más refinado, mientras lo otro más mundano o común. Yo en lo personal el pan solo lo como en el desayuno o cena, nunca en la comida… a menos que sean bísquets cuando como pollo frito de un cierto coronel…, o cuando como comida italiana, pero aun la comida china tengo que acompañarme de tortillas de otra manera no me quedo satisfecho  y luego me da hambre, ni modo estamos hechos de maíz…
De cualquier forma el dicho que se usa aquí es “A falta de pan, tortillas”.


----------

